

Galaxy S3: Did Samsung just out-iPhone Apple? - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/128575-galaxy-s3-did-samsung-just-out-iphone-apple

======
nissimk
Based on the touchwiz look and feel and the annoying nature of Kies, I'm
skeptical of samsung's ability to deliver great software. The screen sharing
feature really is an application where current iOS really beats out android,
so if they did this well, it will be a good step forward.

------
varelse
Probably not: my Galaxy Nexus started out promising enough with only a few
annoying issues but in the 4 1/2 months I've owned it, I've watched it become
almost as much of an unresponsive brick as my late Droid G1. And while we're
at, they have yet to release ICS for my Samsung Galaxy 10.1. Google/Samsung/I
don't really care anymore are all falling flat on their faces pretending to
support these devices and that's their real downfall.

~~~
sid05
I've had my GNexus since January. Still fast and responsive here.

I wonder if certain usage profiles of varying demographics degrades a phone
over time analagous to Windows XP needing a reformat every now and then. If
unresponsiveness is your only problem I wonder if a factory reset would do it
any good ?

~~~
varelse
I could certainly do just that and when I find the time to do so I will
(around the same time I jailbreak my 10.1 to install CM once the camera
support works). But this is a consumer device, not some sort of hacker's toy
and that means (IMO of course) that different rules apply here. And that's
where Apple gets it right: my fiancee's 2 year-old IPhone is as responsive as
the day she got it.

PS A factory reset on my G1 last year restored its responsiveness for a day or
two. Sigh...

------
ChuckMcM
I agree that extremetech is pretty link baitey but if they are accurate in
their assessment that Samsung has decided to invest in a usability features,
then it would be a big step toward a more useful device.

Of all the Android Phone manufacturers, Samsung and Motorola Mobility have
been the most active in 'enhancing' the Android experience. Sometimes that
enhancement is in the form of ways to lock you into their gear (custom app
stores, capabilities, Etc) but the capability is there to generally improve
the user experience.

One might ask why Google isn't at the forefront of this sort of change but I
think they have their hands full at the moment. All in all it looks like an
improvement in the marketplace.

------
diminish
Judging from the photo, iphone looks too thick compared to Galaxy S3. And the
roundness makes it unlike the iPhone, which means the designs now diverge
away.

~~~
tdoggette
Yeah, that picture is misleading-- the two devices aren't on the same scale at
all.

~~~
mrsebastian
Yea, I was going to try and scale it accurately, but the S3 is in the
foreground, so there's perspective to deal with as well -- so I decided to
just leave it as-is. Maybe I should've put 'image is for illustration purpose
only' at the bottom...

~~~
roc
Perspective? That doesn't even begin to explain it. That picture looked odd to
me before, but after looking at the specs it simply can not happen. That sort
of arrangement could distort the apparent difference in thickness and mask the
difference in width. But it would exacerbate the difference in length.

You can't possibly put the Galaxy S3 in front of the iPhone and create that
scene. That picture is a mess.

iPhone 4/4S: 115.2 x 58.6 x 9.3mm

Galaxy S3: 136.6 x 70.6 x 8.6mm

------
Matt_Rose
Whenever a headline asks a question, the answer is always no.

------
moron
How many times have we heard that the next Android phone is the _real_ iPhone
killer, for real this time, really seriously for real this time? Come on. What
does "out-iPhoning" Apple even _mean_?

Pundits. Grr.

~~~
varelse
It means that pundits are morons for the most part that repackage and
regurgitate the content of press releases and make grandiose statements about
products based on a couple hours of use.

Kind of like financial analysts and their amusing predictions about tech stock
prices based on what the voices told them last night.

------
saturdaysaint
Another embarrassingly bad extremetech article.

~~~
saturdaysaint
Would anyone care to explain the downvote? Did you miss the egregious misspell
of "renaissance"?

~~~
mrsebastian
As much as I'd love to spell it "renaissance", it's an American site, so I
have to write in American English :)

God save the Queen!

~~~
robin_reala
That’s the en-US for renaissance‽ You live and learn.

~~~
sbuk
Etymologically, the word comes from the French for rebirth, which is spelled
'renaissance'. Normally, it's prudent to take a live-and-let-live approach to
the development of language as that's how language evolves, but in this
instance the Americanised spelling is downright barbarous and not holding with
the origins or spirit of the word. In this case, I'd argue that the American
spelling isn't different in the way color or aluminum are, it's just wrong.

~~~
robin_reala
At least with aluminium the US spelling is the original spelling, it was just
anglicised with an -ium ending to fit in with the other elements.

------
CountSessine
Samsung and their phones fill an important role in cell phone sales for both
the telcos and the salespeople at their retail stores.

If a non-technical buyer walks into a Verizon store and wants to buy an
iPhone, but for whatever reason (sales kick-back, slow inventory, late
deliveries) the store or the telco don't want to or can't sell them an iPhone,
they want an almost-iPhone to give them.

Nevermind that the technology in all of these phones is copied and borrowed
left and right (like the iOS 5 notification system). Samsung's design and
marketing is a gauche copy of Apple's because it needs to be to ride on
Apple's brand recognition.

